# On the cute scale this girl is a "10"



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little lady is a Saw Whet Owl. Some guy went on vacation for a week and when he got home and opened his garage he found her on the floor starved and dehydrated. Nancy got her and was able to get electrolites and a couple slugs of Nutri-Start down her and she's going to be fine. We are going to keep her for another week or so while she gains a little weight and gets fully recoverd.

One of the cutest Owls I've ever seen, when you get near her she fluffs up all the feathers on her head to appear bigger and scare you away. Mighty cute

NAB 










That's a quarter on the perch so you can get a idea of her size.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What a tiny cute little owl!  How can you tell if she's a she or a he? Is there a size difference?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no... come on! your killing me with that...yes, no doubt a 10 in the cute department.. what kind of owl is it? oops sorry just read it...the pic is all I saw at first.....wow how adorable.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It looks like Eyes with the legs!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She is just adorable!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they are the cutest!! i have never had one in for rehab but if i did not sure i would be able to set it free!! they had one at the wildlife center i intern at in the winter and they wouldn't let me have her no matter how much i begged


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Na.....I'd giver a 13/10. Lol Very, very, cute! I bet she could be let go in about 2 days but you just want to keep her around longer.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OMGOOOOOOSSSSHHHH!!!!  now that's MAJOR CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!!!!!!! 
Eyes with Legs...Plamen...you make me Laugh!:


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy, almost too cute to take!!!

The comparison photo w/ the quarter is just killer! To realize she is so teensy makes it even cuter!!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! Talk about a lucky Owl!!

Never seen or heard about one of those before, Nab. And, I agree: EYES with legs!

I, too, give her the HIGHEST CUTIE RATING! What a little beauty!!

You, Nab, are definitely the site's _*Unusual Critter Showcase *_member!! LOVE IT!!

MANY, MANY THANKS!!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG, they are the cutest birds I've ever seen! I've only seen 2 in my whole life!
Oh! just too cute


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if I went to Wizard school I would pick that one to be my owl...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> if I went to Wizard school I would pick that one to be my owl...


LOL. Me too! Although I'm not sure if he'd be able to deliver anything larger than a small envelope


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

She is beautiful. Her eyes are bigger than her body. SO CUTE!! Thank god your there to help all these owls. I've seen more here on your threads than I have my whole life. What an education you have given me. Your really lucky and so are they and US. mindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh! Oh! OH! Cutest ever!!!! Now I don't know which will be my new background, the vulture you posted today or the owl! I'll have to trade off.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This little baby pic sure made my day.
What an adorable darling.

Reti


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I keep going back and looking at the pictures. THEY CRACK ME UP! Doesn't look real. But, Nab, you do get the 'Best In Show Blue Ribbon' for pictures! That baby is way past 10 on the cuteness scale!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont know she is so cute that id wanna give her my phone number so we can talk :0
adorableeeeee
cute eyes


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a little sweetie!!! Love the contrast between those big, bright eyes and those pointy little talons!


----------

